# Web  -

## Mihey

http://professional.poltava.ua/index.htm "      "   ?

----------


## admin

> http://professional.poltava.ua/index.htm "      "   ?

   .    ,         javascript.   . ͳ,  ĳ.

----------


## jamlife

> 

       ,  ?

----------


## admin

> ,  ?

  , ,  .

----------


## jamlife

> , ,  .

  ,- , .

----------


## deejay

" -  ,    " )))

----------


## 23q

*deejay*, ,   .       .(    ,   )

----------


## Mihey

""?

----------


## admin

"³" - http://vitaminclub.com.ua/
  "" - http://sportpoltava.at.ua/

----------


## deejay

*23q*,   ....
 ...." ,   " )))

----------


## Mihey

http://biceps.com.ua/2-metodika-avtora

----------

